# Took some serious lobbying...



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

One would think I was trying to sell National Health Care...

Seeing we already own a 34' Titanium 5er it seemed useless getting another camper for the off-season, but in reality (at least to me :lol having something around the house for little weekend hunting and fishing trips made perfect sense.

Originally I was looking for something basic with heat, a bed and stove. 

"Oh, something just for you and the BOYS" :rant:
"What" "No head, no hot water?" 

"Well do what you want!!!!" 

:SHOCKED::SHOCKED: 

That usually means "No" in an indirect way...LOL

I kept looking and ran across a loaded rig. A little bigger, a few more creature comforts and then some luxury items 

Whats another 700 pounds 




























Even has a skylight in the shower










And in case the queen gets hot... AIR!!! 

A little more than I wanted to spend, but as long as she's happy, we're all happy (Campers)


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Is that a slide out I see on that thing?

Considered one myself not too long ago (used though) but decided I had no where to keep it and felt I limited myself when I bought the short bed truck. I knew you'd find a way around being stuck home during the winter.

Good for you. Now where is the late winter trip going to be now that our options are a littel more open?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I can see that being very functional for your uses. You can keep the main camp and scoot off to different locations without having to break camp. Very nice, Ralf!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

gunrod said:


> Is that a slide out I see on that thing?
> 
> Considered one myself not too long ago (used though) but decided I had no where to keep it and felt I limited myself when I bought the short bed truck. I knew you'd find a way around being stuck home during the winter.
> 
> Good for you. Now where is the late winter trip going to be now that our options are a littel more open?


No slide-out, but there's an awning

This one is used (02). A new one would have been around around 12-13 and that's insane

Hope to make a few trips to the Joe and maybe down to Wolf Creek and Norris


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That's nice for a 2002. Keep me in mind for those trips. I call you later in the week but if all goes as planned in the next week or two getting time off at work might get easier for me.


----------



## Jon Foster (Apr 18, 2006)

That thing is only 700 pounds? Our gold carts weigh 700 pounds? What kind of truck do you have for this?

Jon.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nah, it's 700 pounds heavier than the one I was looking at originally

It weighs in at just under a ton wet










That little dog sure likes the bunk after a morning's hunt


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

you have a nice rig --- i have taken mine all over ---enjoy it --- if i could remember how to post pictures , i would show you mine --- i guess , you could look it up on my photo album


----------



## Jon Foster (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks really nice. 

Jon.


----------

